# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  CnPack IDE Wizards

## Felony

CnPack IDE Wizards
ابزار رایگان و opens source است که قابلیهای خوبی را اضافه می کند از جمله تعدادی wizard . این افزونه با داشتن Code Structure Highlight که با رنگی کردن بلاک ها به تشخیص کد ها کمک می کند.


Structure highlighted
قابلیت کار با محیط های:
Delphi 5 6 7, C++‎Builder 5 6 or BDS 2005 2006, RAD Studio 2007 2009
ویژگی ها:
Code Input Helper
Code Structure Highlight and Lines
Enhanced Units/Forms List
TabOrder Wizard
Flat Toolbar in Form Designer with full customized
MSDN Help Integrated
Toolbar in Editor with full customized
Project Extension Tools
Multi-line Component Palette
Roll Windows and Set to Topmost
Source Codes Statistics
Lots of Other Improvements
افزونه های این ابزار که به آن اضافه شده اند:
CnWizards Configuration Import&Export
DFM File Convertor
IDE Config Backup/Restore Tool, including IDE History Cleaner
Debug Output Unit & Viewer
ASCII Chart
IDE External Wizard Management Tool
Source-Module Relation Analyzer

لینک دریافت

اگه کسی نحوه ی استفاده ازش رو فهمید بگه ...

----------


## FiACKER

شاید اگه این برنامه نبود من هیچ وقت به این سرعت دلفی رو یاد نمی گرفتم !

فوق العاده خوانایی کد رو بالا می بره !
تنظیماتش هم خیلی راحته از منوی cnpack که به محیط دلفی اضاف می شه !
امکاناتش هم خیلی هست و به کد نویسی خیلی کمک می کنه !

هر کس ازش استفاده نکنه خیلی ضرر کرده !

در حاله حاضر من بدونه CnPack نمی تونم با دلفی کار کنم  :متعجب: 
 :متفکر: 

در ضمن نصبش هم خیلی راحت هست و نمی خواد با چیزی درگیر بشید ! فقط فایله ستاپش رو نصب می کنید.

----------


## Felony

فایل نصبش کجاس ؟

----------


## Ahmad Chehreghani

قديما همچين چيزايي رو توي به تاپيک ديگه مطرح مي کردن، البته اگه اشتباه نکنم. توي اون تاپيک GExperts و InnoSetup و ... را معرفي کرده بودن.




> فایل نصبش کجاس ؟


هيچي بابا!!! پس از کجا اين توضيحات رو آوردي؟!!! 

اگر روي اون لينک هاي آبي کليک کني به صفحه بعد مي ري، از اونجا مي توني دانلود کني
http://www.cnpack.org/showdetail.php?id=630&lang=en

----------


## Felony

> قديما همچين چيزايي رو توي به تاپيک ديگه مطرح مي کردن، البته اگه اشتباه نکنم. توي اون تاپيک GExperts و InnoSetup و ... را معرفي کرده بودن.
> 
> نقل قول:فایل نصبش کجاس ؟ 
> 
> هيچي بابا!!! پس از کجا اين توضيحات رو آوردي؟!!!


در هر صورت ما که نفهمیدیم چی گفتی ...

----------


## khoshblagh

> شاید اگه این برنامه نبود من هیچ وقت به این سرعت دلفی رو یاد نمی گرفتم !
> 
> فوق العاده خوانایی کد رو بالا می بره !
> تنظیماتش هم خیلی راحته از منوی cnpack که به محیط دلفی اضاف می شه !
> امکاناتش هم خیلی هست و به کد نویسی خیلی کمک می کنه !
> .


 با سلام با  cnpack چطور میشه چند خط را یک جا غیر فعال کرد. متشکرم

----------


## vcldeveloper

> با  cnpack چطور میشه چند خط را یک جا غیر فعال کرد.


یعنی چی که چند خط غیرفعال بشند؟ میخواید چند خط رو Comment کنید؟
برای Comment چند خط، نیازی به CnPack نیست؛ آن خطوط را انتخاب کنید، و Ctrl+/ را بزنید.

----------


## جواد ملاولی

> اگر روي اون لينک هاي آبي کليک کني به صفحه بعد مي ري، از 
> اونجا مي توني دانلود کني
> http://www.cnpack.org/showdetail.php?id=630&lang=en


سلام. آقا این لینک باز نمی شه. مشکل داره. چکار کنیم؟

----------


## جواد ملاولی

ار رفقا کسی جواب نمی ده؟

----------


## Felony

> سلام. آقا این لینک باز نمی شه. مشکل داره. چکار کنیم؟


لینک مشکلی نداره .

----------


## FiACKER

به سایت http://www.cnpack.org برین و download رو بزنید تا به صحفه ی دانلود برنامه برید !
همین !

----------


## FiACKER

در تاریخ 2009/8/1 نسخه ی جدید 0.9.3.534 ارائه شد ...

=====================
5. Change List
=====================

0.9.3 compared to 0.9.2:

+ Add Event Filter to Component Selector.
* Update Upgrade Checking. Add Privacy Policy in Help Files.
* Allow Import/Export Color Settings in Source Highlight.
* Optimize CR/LF Processing in Source Highlight.
* Fix a Problem in Nested Procedure in Source Highlight.
* Fix a Problem of Multi-Line Editor Tab in Delphi 6/C++‎Builder 6.
* Fix a Problem when Opening Cpp File in C++‎Builder.
* Fix a Code generation Problem in MessageBox Designer in C++‎Builder.
* Fix an AV problem when closing IDE in MSDN Wizard.
* Prefix Wizard supports inputing Unicode Char under Delphi 2009.
* Fix a Problem in Code Input Helper when Persistent Blocks is True.
* Other Bugs Fixed.

*لینک دانلود :*



> http://www.cnpack.org/showlist.php?id=39&lang=en

----------


## BEHESHT*

من هر موقع CnPack رو نصب کردم این دو تا Error رو اول می ده بعدش هیچ اتفاقی نمی یفته ورژن دلفی هم 2009 هستش :

1:

---------------------------
bds.exe - Entry Point Not Found
---------------------------
The procedure entry point @Sysutils@StringReplace$qqrx20System@UnicodeString  t1t149System@%Set$t21Sysutils@Sysutils__15$iuc$0$i  uc$1% could not be located in the dynamic link library rtl120.bpl. 
---------------------------
OK   
---------------------------

2:
---------------------------
Error
---------------------------
Could not find Wizard, 'C:\Program Files\CnPack\CnWizards\CnWizards_D12.dll'.
---------------------------
OK   
---------------------------
کسی می تونه کمکم کنه؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> من هر موقع CnPack رو نصب کردم این دو تا Error رو اول می ده بعدش هیچ اتفاقی نمی یفته ورژن دلفی هم 2009 هستش


به نظر میرسه که نسخه مناسب دلفی خودتان را دانلود نکردید. از سایتش آخرین نسخه این ابزار مربوط به دلفی 2009 را دانلود کنید. نسخه قبلی این ابزار را از روی سیستم تان حذف کنید، و نسخه دانلود شده را نصب کنید.

----------


## BEHESHT*

سلام متشکر از پاسخی که دادید

من سه تا ورژن دیگه رو به همون صورت که فرمودیدئ انجام دادم اما جواب نداد 

مشکل نمی تونه از چیز دیگه ای باشه؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> مشکل نمی تونه از چیز دیگه ای باشه؟


این خطا زمانی رخ میده که ورژن کامپایلر فایل BPL مربوطه با ورژن دلفی یکسان نیست. من CnPack رو روی دلفی 7، دلفی 2009، و دلفی 2010 در XP، ویستا، و Windows 7 استفاده کردم، و در هیچکدام شان همچین مشکلی نداشتم.

شما مطوئن هستید که دلفی 2009 شما نسخه نهایی هست، و نسخه Beta که مربوط به قبل از انتشار نسخه نهایی هست، نیست؟ چون ورژن کامپایلر نسخه های بتا با نسخه نهایی یکی نیست.

----------


## BEHESHT*

تو قسمت About این رو نوشته:

CodeGear™ RAD Studio 2009  Version 12.0.3163.16897 Copyright © 2008 Embarcadero Technologies, Inc. All Rights Reserved.

یعنی نسخه نهایی نیست؟ :متعجب:

----------


## vcldeveloper

> یعنی نسخه نهایی نیست؟


نه نیست؛ نسخه نهایی شماره ورژنش بالاتر هست. فکر کنم نسخه نهایی *12.0.3170.16989* باشه. اگر نسخه ایی پیدا کردید که از این هم شماره ورژنش بالاتر بود، یعنی بعضی از آپدیت های دلفی 2009 هم به همراه آن بطور خودکار نصب میشه. دلفی 2009 کلا چهار آپدیت عمده داشت، یک Bug Fix هم اخیرا برای برطرف کردن مشکل دیباگ در ویندوز 7 داشت. فکر کنم یکی دو آپدیت هم برای Help داشت که مجزا از خودِ نرم افزار هست.

در هر حال، نسخه ایی پایین تر از اینی که در این پست قرار دادم را نصب نکنید. البته اگر هنوز به طور جدی کار با دلفی 2009 را شروع نکردید، بهتر هست به جای اینکه یک نسخه دیگه از دلفی 2009 را تهیه کنید، دلفی 2010 را تهیه کنید که از جمیع جهات بهتر از دلفی 2009 هست، و کار با آن هم مشابه دلفی 2009 هست.

----------


## BEHESHT*

من دلفی 2010 هم نصب کردم با ورژن: :افسرده: 


Embarcadero® Delphi® 2010 Version 14.0.3513.24210 

و دوباره با همون پیغام برخورد کردم  :اشتباه: 

دیگه نمی دونم باید چی کار کنم :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه: 

 :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه: 

شرمنده جناب آقای کشاورز :خجالت:  :اشتباه:

----------

